# Delonghi ESAM 6900 exclusive



## LFCsmithy (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi there.......Just wondered if anyone could point me to a good review on the above mentioned coffee machine? I currently own a ESAM 6600 which i have had for over 2 years and think its a good machine apart from 1 thing. The coffee is not hot enough even on the highest setting. I usually have cappachino and i could drink it straight after its made if i wanted to. Ive heard many others say the same. I mainly think its the hot milk that is not hot enough.

Anyway, in the near future im looking at getting the ESAM 6900.m as this machine can do hot chocolate too(for my kids)but cant find any reviews on this machine. Im hoping maybe delonghi have sorted the problem with the coffee not being hot enough on this one.

Any help would be much appreciated

Thank you


----------



## myyahoo (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a problem at Delonghi 6900

The machine can not make cappuccino, latte or milk, when I press these buttons the screen display "TURN FROTH ADJUSTMENT DIAL", I was turn the froth knob to one of the froth amount adjustment positions, but it's still not working. When I turn to CLEAN position, machine is not clean process. If I remove the milk container then press Milk or Cappuccino the machine display "TURN FROTH ADJUSTMENT DIAL" instead of "INSERT MILK CONTAINER".

It's repeat continuously


----------

